# Northamptonshire Historic Churches Trust



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

I put this up every year and actually did it last year , great fun and its not only in Northampotnshire i think its done nationally , but please check .


http://www.nhct.org.uk/index.php/bicycle_ride


----------



## alicat (18 Jun 2017)

Yes, it's in Staffordshire too. A Staffordshire china plate is on offer for the cyclist who visits the highest number of churches.


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2017)

It's in Norfolk too, but they started allowing cars a few years ago (so bang goes your chance of visiting the most if you're cycling) and now are telling cyclists to ride single file and not in groups


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I put this up every year and actually did it last year , great fun and its not only in Northampotnshire i think its done nationally , but please check .
> 
> 
> http://www.nhct.org.uk/index.php/bicycle_ride


I might give it a go if I'm off


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> It's in Norfolk too, but they started allowing cars a few years ago (so bang goes your chance of visiting the most if you're cycling) and now are telling cyclists to ride single file and not in groups



thats a shame


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2017)

Just a gentle reminder


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just a gentle reminder
> 
> View attachment 370250


I'm working


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Aug 2017)

Hmm - Yorkshire appears not to have got its act together? Follow the links, and you disappear down a 2015 rabbit-hole.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2020)

Didn't expect this to go ahead this year but looks like it will.


----------



## mjr (14 Aug 2020)

Same date in Norfolk too. https://norfolkchurchestrust.org.uk/bike-ride/

Still the same problems, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2020)

It's a 'Plan your own route', rather than an organised event, so basically you're going for a bike ride, solo or with people, and getting sponsorship for it/them..


----------



## sheddy (28 Aug 2021)

I guess one can check online to see if any churches are offering refreshments ?


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2021)

sheddy said:


> I guess one can check online to see if any churches are offering refreshments ?


The three trusts near me have a download showing which churches have what, but last minute changes often happened even before covid and pinging so have a backup plan.


----------

